# Ok, who here installed this?



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess no circ pump is required.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess I haven't seen it all . . .


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Thats just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a hard time leveling it on the grass, next time I'm putting in a blacktop slab first.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That is gross, theres 2 dudes in there.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

In MA, a residential tub must be a minimum 48" above a fire pit. What hacks.....


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> In MA, a residential tub must be a minimum 48" above a fire pit. What hacks.....


Code also requires onions, carrots, celery stocks, pinch of salt. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Soup of the day: Cream o' da gay guys


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Soup of the day: Cream o' da gay guys


All of a sudden I'm not hungry.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> All of a sudden I'm not hungry.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Roasted weiners tonight. :laughing: Is that French's mustard they're drinking?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Roasted weiners tonight. :laughing: Is that French's mustard they're drinking?


With all these comments so much for being a family site. :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

we ARE all family. After all, familys that bathe together, stays together. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> All of a sudden I'm not hungry.


had enough last nite ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> had enough last nite ?


Ya your mom really filled me up.
How about you, did you have enough last night?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house Plumber said:


> ya Your Mom Really Filled Me Up.
> How About You, Did You Have Enough Last Night?


Lol


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Who's plugging the drain?..... and with what?:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

para1 said:


> Who's plugging the drain?..... and with what?:laughing::whistling2:


Must be dem hot dog buns :laughing:


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

how to get a thirsty plumber to leave the party! put two dudes in a tub together! very wrong!!!


----------



## chaslee (Oct 10, 2009)

you gotta wonder how hot the water is and dude wheres my clothes


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I think someone would have gone home that night with a broken face and digital camera, even if if I did think in my drunken stupor that the one in the hat was a girl. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like ice in the tub to me. My guess - it was used as a cooler and as the beer got low someone got the great idea to make a hot tub out of it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That is gross, theres 2 dudes in there.


 That dude on the left's feet have to be somewhere they shouldn't be


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Looks like ice in the tub to me. My guess - it was used as a cooler and as the beer got low someone got the great idea to make a hot tub out of it.


Honestly I wasnt looking at it that hard to see what was in it. Now if there were 2 girls in there. That be different. And if it is full of ice, we all know what's not closing the drain


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope those bubbles are from boiling water.:laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

we used to scald hogs in a tub like that. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking at the face of the guy on the right, I would say he has the drain side, or is it that the hat guys feet .... shhhhhhhhhhhhh hush plasticman


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Broketub Mountain?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

22rifle said:


> Broketub Mountain?


That made me laugh. Thanks, I needed that! :thumbup:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Vancouver's west end improvisation. This could be the reception after the wedding. They come from all over to tie the knot here. :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*getting burned....*

getting in and out of that tub acctually could be kinda riskey, with those flames licking at your privates....

I guess you have to enter form the ends and keep your feet and arms inside the vehicle at all times.....:laughing::laughing:

this whole thread would have been locked down over on another site I know of, 

waaay too sensitive for the ladies...and DIYers...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm I guess a fiberglass tub won't cut it in this application.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Somebody get dunbar in there. Then we could make it a Whirl poo.


----------

